# Tiger



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Yall see the pics of that big tiger on the general board? I dont think ive heard of one that big caught nearshore out of galveston. Ive personally only seen one, and much smaller. Id love to hear more about it if anyone knows the story. Am!tuna!azing fish, its a shame they had to kill it.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Sorry, random tuna...fat fingers.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

It was taken during a KILL tourney, from a boat, to be dumped later in a ship channel somewhere after they get their cool pictures......yay!

We all shark fish, there's always a chance that the fish might not make it....**** happens, but to kill a fish of this size because someone thinks it makes their penis larger is wrong!.....just my 02.....fire away.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the small penis threads belong in the jungle...

John, call me!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Are the fish still left in the sun to spoil? Hopefully things have changed.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Too bad they had to kill it. Hopefully it wasn't dumped. Can't judge without all the facts. Unfortunately those tourneys do have a history of that kinda thing. 

Tigers that big are definitely rare to be that close in. I hope I have a chance at a shark like that on the Texas upper coast one day.


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

Sharkhunter said:


> Are the fish still left in the sun to spoil? Hopefully things have changed.


The guy who caught it took it with him when he left. He said he was going to cut it up.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Giggy McFlatty said:


> The guy who caught it took it with him when he left. He said he was going to cut it up.


That's great I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Sharkhunter said:


> That's great I'm glad to hear that!


Oh he's gonna cut it up, how the hell else is he gonna get the jaws out of it!

C'mon guys....that meat was spoiled before it ever got to the dock! Do you think they packed it on ice in a big yeti???


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Oh he's gonna cut it up, how the hell else is he gonna get the jaws out of it!
> 
> C'mon guys....that meat was spoiled before it ever got to the dock! Do you think they packed it on ice in a big yeti???


I don't know how he cared for it if at all. If it was dumped it was tragic and senseless waste for sure. I sent a e-mail to TP&W asking a few questions concerning these kill tournaments and wanted to get there take. Ill post there response if I get one .


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Theres a pretty heated debate on the other board on this topic. It seems this board, and surf fishermen in general are more conservation minded than the avg fisherman. Its nice to see.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

They were having a war of words in the general board... Its a shame it was killed, but as long as it isn't completely wasted I guess it makes it a little better.. Personally I have a hard time tagging and keeping a 40+in redfish... I can't imagine catching that thing and not releasing it


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Those fish are never eaten, by the time they drag it inshore and have it weighed and all that the meat is no good. Last year (or was it the year before) the winning shark was found floating in the ship channel, vagina zip-tied shut to prevent pupping out as she died. County tax payers enjoyed footing the bill for proper disposal.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

whilst fishing the buoys off SS jetty in the Yak I saw a few carcases getting dragged in. bastards. I've heard of a large bull as well that was pregnant with pups inside still.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup 

if it smells like trout get out


----------

